# Miniphon - Anyone got any ideas about this?



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Any one got any ideas about how to make this fit?










Tried using the included alcohol burner, but the volume in this syphon is so small that it's impossible to keep the water at a cool ~92~.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Does the glass section flip?

If it does, you could hang it upside down from something over the burner...


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Does the glass section flip?
> 
> If it does, you could hang it upside down from something over the burner...


That might be possible; but also aesthetically challenging.

I'm not sure I have anything high enough that I can use as a ledge either.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yea, it would look odd, but then I think any form of suspending the siphon would look a bit strange.

Maybe just buy another controllable burner, I remember one that was recommended on here on another thread, but I can't find it.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Yea, it would look odd, but then I think any form of suspending the siphon would look a bit strange.
> 
> Maybe just buy another controllable burner, I remember one that was recommended on here on another thread, but I can't find it.


Do they make them in smaller sizes?

I was under the assumption most of them were this size.

I'll see whats on ebay I guess.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Having some real challenges finding anything smaller than what I have.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Gas burners seem to come in at 90mm high - I've been checking this out as I want to use a burner with a Cona and clearance is only 60mm. Solution I've come up with is to sit the Cona assembly on old wood cheese platter from which I've drilled out a recess to hold the burner. Looking at the Miniphon, the problem is not just height it's the width of the forks.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Gas burners seem to come in at 90mm high - I've been checking this out as I want to use a burner with a Cona and clearance is only 60mm. Solution I've come up with is to sit the Cona assembly on old wood cheese platter from which I've drilled out a recess to hold the burner. Looking at the Miniphon, the problem is not just height it's the width of the forks.


The forks are the same width as the fattest point of the burner, as you have quite rightly noticed.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I've seen the brew boards actually.

I'm no where near handy enough to make something like this though.

Assuming it was deep enough, it would work; but the problem becomes the dial and starter for the burner end up 0.5" in wood.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Checking my burner (same as yours) - you have 2.5cm clearance from base to bottom of on/off dial. Wouldn't worry about clearance for piezo switch as you could always fire it up before inserting into a brew board as in the link you've inserted. The key thing is how much do you need to raise the miniphon stand to get the burner underneath. The easiest solution might be to get a cheap bread or cheese board - better still one you've got lying around and cut out around the inner of the forks. A jigsaw would do this easily. You could then slide the burner into the gap created providing the fork width isn't less than the width of the burner base. If it is, you would have to use a piece of wood thick enough so that the forks are raised high enough to slide across the burner where it starts to curve.

The other solution would be to look for a Hario TCA stand which is wide enough to accommodate the burner both width and height-wise but finding just the stand would be hard.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Why don't you measure up everything a pop over to the 3D printing thread? ****** is very fair with his design and printing costs and you would be able to whip something up to hold the Miniphon over the burner without too much issue I would have thought.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Checking my burner (same as yours) - you have 2.5cm clearance from base to bottom of on/off dial. Wouldn't worry about clearance for piezo switch as you could always fire it up before inserting into a brew board as in the link you've inserted. The key thing is how much do you need to raise the miniphon stand to get the burner underneath. The easiest solution might be to get a cheap bread or cheese board - better still one you've got lying around and cut out around the inner of the forks. A jigsaw would do this easily. You could then slide the burner into the gap created providing the fork width isn't less than the width of the burner base. If it is, you would have to use a piece of wood thick enough so that the forks are raised high enough to slide across the burner where it starts to curve.
> 
> The other solution would be to look for a Hario TCA stand which is wide enough to accommodate the burner both width and height-wise but finding just the stand would be hard.


The problem is when placed on top of the burner, the forks rest roughly where the silver part of the dome starts on the burner - so thats about half way. It would be hard to find anything that deep.

I have a TCA and was considering swapping the stand for brew-time, but it kind of ruins the charm of the miniphon.

Something like this VVVV is ideal, but I can't actually find it anywhere... Effective stand space on top could be increased by changing the mesh.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Why don't you measure up everything a pop over to the 3D printing thread? ****** is very fair with his design and printing costs and you would be able to whip something up to hold the Miniphon over the burner without too much issue I would have thought.


Thats not a bad idea actually.


----------

